# New Kittens -)



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We were recently 'Adopted' by a local homeless cat
Fed her day and night, but she would not come into the house, well
some local Toms took a shine to her, and soon beacame obvious she was up the duff.
We brought her inside to our bedroom on monday, as we knew she was getting close to dropping, and this afternoon is giving birth to her kittens.
So far there are 3 squealing balls of fur.
We made up 3 nesting sites around the room, in cupboards, under the bed etc, and she finally decided on having them a plastic tub lid !!!!
As soon as its possible we will have her speyed, just wish her Dumb owner had thought of it before throwing her out.
Already have 2 homes lined up for the kits.
Heres a bad pick of mum.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pretty kitty what colour are her babies(gingers and torties and??)


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Difficult to tell at the moment, she's right under our bed, bang in the middle, and we're tryng to give her some space.
We think theres one ginger one ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I totally agree she needs space to bond with her new family


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done you for taking her on board with all her little 'extras'. I wish people would spay their cats if they don't intend to breed. Poor girl - she's very pretty though!

However, be careful though of your own cats, because it's probable that she wasn't vaccinated and she could be carrying FeLV or FIV. I'm sure you've already thought of this, but I'm saying it just in case you haven't.

Will be watching out for photos of the babies!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Mum will be staying with us after the kittens have gone.
We've named her Peggy in honour of my Mum.
I'm guessing we can have her speyed after the kittens are fully weaned, will check with our vet tomorrow.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say as soon as the kittens are weaned and her milk's dried up you could get her spayed safely.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Feorag, saves a trip to the vets tomorrow.
Having never had a non speyed cat, its really weird seeing them being born, and the way instinct kicks in and they're mums who know what to do !!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

beautiful mummy cat , cant wait for piccies of her offspring:flrt:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like theres 4 kittens, 1 ginger and 3 black, or poss tortie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think im in love :flrt:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Mum has the Biggest cutest eyes i've ever seen


----------



## chrissie29 (Jun 27, 2008)

mom is beatiful and good luck with the kittens
:welcome:to the world little ones


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If the "possibly tortie" is a male then it's definitely a black! 

All your girls will be tortie, unless the father was ginger in which case you would have got ginger females. Male kittens get both their colour genes from their mother so you could have had black or ginger males, which is why Shell was saying gingers and torties and.... cos she knew you would definitely get those 2 colours, but maybe you might have got a blue or a cream in there too.

Sorry got that wrong - duh!! If the father was a black cat then you can get black females too. Females take one colour from the father and one colour from the mother, so they could get a "double dose" of black. You'll be able to know for sure what colour the father was if either of the ginger cats is a female.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think im in love :flrt:


:naughty: Now you've already got 2 ginga ninjas you don't want any more????


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Just given Mum a good stroke, and it appears there are 5 kittens !!!!
2 Gingers and 3 black with a little white ones


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

thats lovely i have the utmost respect 4 u for taking them in

i have to say sumtimes i dont like the RSPCA but i agree with them (as i am adopting a kitten atm) that they insist every cat they rehome is neutered, as there are too many unwanted kittens in the world.

good luck, and dont forget o gve us pix!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Just given Mum a good stroke, and it appears there are 5 kittens !!!!
> 2 Gingers and 3 black with a little white ones


Sorry, it's late, I've just read my last post and realised my mistake (see my edit).

So as I said in the edit, if either of those ginger cats is a female then the father was a ginger tom, if they are males, then the father was a black.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We're pretty sure the dad was black, although a ginger tom was also trying to get a look in, but seemed a lot lower down the pecking order than the black boy.
managed to get a sneeky pic of mum with kittens


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwww...... they're lovely. I so miss having kittens myself now! Whenever anyone posts pictures like these - I pine and go all nostalgic!!

Any you'll find out about the dad for sure when you find out what sex those 2 gingers are!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We're both in our forties, and have no kids, so its rather exciting for us -)
I'm just amazed at how quickly she has taken to motherhood.
She was such a timid scaredy cat before.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Take advantage of the situation while she has her kittens and get her well used to you and I bet she'll settle fine with you. 

Poor wee thing, I hate the thought of her being outside and having to deal with this if you hadn't seen her and taken her in!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww cute!!
and more gingers to add to your brilliant ****!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Our best mate has just persuaded her other half to have one of the Gingers :2thumb:
And he Hates all things Ginger, what a result
Dan loves the Mum, and i reckon he'll get on fine with all of the kittens
it'll be nice to have some playmates of his own (mental) age :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Our best mate has just persuaded her other half to have one of the Gingers :2thumb:
> And he Hates all things Ginger, what a result
> Dan loves the Mum, and i reckon he'll get on fine with all of the kittens
> it'll be nice to have some playmates of his own (mental) age :lol2:


hehe!
i woudl love another ginger, and zingi my now one year old kittern lol! lol would love a play mate.. i think dad would kill me! lol!! love ginger cats, love them!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

well done for what yopu have been doing for this little mum and her kittens, its great that you have been so good with them.
i have to say it really gets on my nerves how some people can just leave unspayed cats roaming around, they are just asking for trouble and its other (good) people that have to sort out the mess.

just up the road from me are a couple who think that every cat should have a litter before they are spayed, unfortunately the cat has not long had a litter and is already pregnant again *sigh* im wondering how many litters they will decide is enough. the last litter nearly killed the mother as the kittens were too big for her and only one kitten survived out of 5, the 1 surviving is female and of course they say she has to have a litter before they have her spayed (they have already decided this).

thank goodness there are people who will take in some of these unwanteds and give them a good home. ive a feeling theres going to be some coming from that house near me.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!
> i woudl love another ginger, and zingi my now one year old kittern lol! lol would love a play mate.. i think dad would kill me! lol!! love ginger cats, love them!


Gina theres one Ginger still unspoken for :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> well done for what yopu have been doing for this little mum and her kittens, its great that you have been so good with them.
> i have to say it really gets on my nerves how some people can just leave unspayed cats roaming around, they are just asking for trouble and its other (good) people that have to sort out the mess.
> 
> just up the road from me are a couple who think that every cat should have a litter before they are spayed, unfortunately the cat has not long had a litter and is already pregnant again *sigh* im wondering how many litters they will decide is enough. the last litter nearly killed the mother as the kittens were too big for her and only one kitten survived out of 5, the 1 surviving is female and of course they say she has to have a litter before they have her spayed (they have already decided this).
> ...


We put 'have you recently lost a cat' signs all round the area, but zero response.
Inititially we felt bad looking after someone elses cat, and considering speying her, but the delightful people who threw her out deserve locking up :whip:
Once the kittens are homed, she'll stay with us, with the rest of the cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> just up the road from me are a couple who think that every cat should have a litter before they are spayed, unfortunately the cat has not long had a litter and is already pregnant again *sigh* im wondering how many litters they will decide is enough. the last litter nearly killed the mother as the kittens were too big for her and only one kitten survived out of 5, the 1 surviving is female and of course they say she has to have a litter before they have her spayed (they have already decided this).


This kind of daft attitude never ceases to amaze me. I think it's people putting human emotions onto animals! Of course an animal doesn't have to have babies before it's spayed!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Gina theres one Ginger still unspoken for :whistling2::whistling2:


lol, i wish


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 12 dogs and 15 cats and every single one is Spayed/Castrated and NONE of the females have ever had babies and NONE of the males have ever fathered babies. Im sure none of them have ever missed this and they all appear happy, well balanced and healthy. People like this make me mad:devil:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well done for taking the cat, kittens and all, and finding them good homes.

I used to do fostering for an animal rescue when I was off work and it's heart breaking how many animals are out there with no home, some being PTS because of the irresponsibility of owners - just like my kittens, dumped outside a reptile shop at 4 weeks old in December, at 10pm at night in the rain and freezing wind! My two were speyed as soon as they were old enough.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

As everyone else has said; you deserve credit for taking them in, they're lovely


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwwwwww they are so cute :flrt:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys
Looks like 3 of them now have homes -)
Mum is eating us out of house and home


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

more pics!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Just for you Gina -)


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Mum decided to move them to the most inaccessable part of the bedroom
right behind the bed alcove


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*hug*
ooo loook at the gingers 
i want i want i want

*gina cant have!*


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Mum decided to move them to the most inaccessable part of the bedroom
> right behind the bed alcove


Your post reminds me of a cat we had many years ago. My mum took in a young female tortie who was a farm cat. I don't know the reason for my mum taking her on but she also wasn't neutered. My mum didnt know this until she fell preggers (she was told she had been done!). She had 5 kittens also but sadly only 1 survived. She had them under my mums bed but since she was an 'out door' cat, she kept carrying the kittens to the shed in the back garden! Everyday my mum had to bring them back in the house as it was freezing outside. Unfortunately not long after she got run over 

I guess it's the natural instincts of mother cats to move them to a 'safe' place, even if it's a really awkward place for you :whistling2: Good luck with the kittens and the new mummy cat!

PS: sorry to hijack lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

desertgecko said:


> I guess it's the natural instincts of mother cats to move them to a 'safe' place, even if it's a really awkward place for you :whistling2: Good luck with the kittens and the new mummy cat!
> 
> PS: sorry to hijack lol


Yes, it is - it's usually about 3 weeks after the kittens are born that most queens will move their kittens, although some do it every few days from a few days after they're born. 

I think in the wild they begin to feel vulnerably because of the birth smells in the nest giving away their location to other predators. Instinct is awesome even in an animal that's been domesticated for years!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

They've started 'Toddling ' now.
Mums eating us out of house and home.
Amazed at how quick they have grown.
Have homes for all of them now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looking good.They have really come on:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're looking really great! Well done you and her! She looks fairly relaxed that close to you and the camera! Having the kittens has given her the confidence to relax in your company which is great, as you are planning on keeping her, aren't you? I think you said so!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

yes she's staying put, can't believe how much her personality has changed, a different cat altogether.
All have homes through workmates or friends, in fact we have more homes than kittens.
More pics as they mature.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb: Great! Looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwwww gorgeous :flrt: Look at the little ears and tails


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some updated pics, they are 4 weeks old today


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb: They are looking wonderful! Well done you and mother!!

You'll find it hard to part with them when the time comes...................... :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw how angelic do they look. Think they need to give my little un a few lessons :razz:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Its now week 12, and 1 kitten has gone to her new home, 2 more go this weekend, and the final 2 the weekend after.
its been a real pleasure seeing these fellas grow up, everyone has an amazing personality, we will be so sad to seem them leave.
Our maine ***** were a little sceptical at first, a lot of hissing and general
unfriendliness, which soon turned to curiosity and them they loved them
Big dan our red MC spends most of his day chasing and playing with them
Heres a few final pics of the litter
Rafa with Dan









4 out of 5 Kittens









Raph and Whiteface









Raph









Last but not least Peggy The Mum


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous babys and they look so well. are you keeping Peggy then? I love happy endings:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

awwwww love the look on the ginger ones face in the 2nd pic, the one sleeping and peggy is so pretty, these pics and the thread are reminding me that i will have to let mine go to new homes and just had a heart sinking moment, lol. oh its gonna be soooooooooo hard.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Peggs staying with us, if we can afford to keep her :lol2:
She eats and poos more than any other animal we've ever met
She's always hungry
She's getting speyed in a few weeks, maybe that will slow her down a bit ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they are turned out beautiful!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They've turned out great little kittens!! Well done!!

No guarantees that neutering will stop her eating though!!! :lol2:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! those ginger kittens are so cute:flrt:
I have always wanted a ginger kitten and think I have had every colour but, they seem like gold dust up here


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Well we are down to our last 2 now, the new owner will be here this morning, just time to take a few final pics of rafa and Whiteface
Its been such a pleasure bring this lot up, and we are very proud of their progress.
These 2 are going to a new home together, as they have been constant friends since birth.
So heres the last pics of the gang
Rafa









Rafa and Whiteface


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m sure she`ll slow down on the eating once you`ve had her wormed and speyed, 
it might take her a while to realise that she knows where her next meals coming from, and has hasnt got to stuff her face 24/7

you`ve done a cracking job looking after the babies, she`s a very lucky cat!

:no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Mum will be staying with us after the kittens have gone.
> We've named her Peggy in honour of my Mum.
> I'm guessing we can have her speyed after the kittens are fully weaned, will check with our vet tomorrow.


 Great name. I have a tortoiseshell and wh ite female named Peggy too. Best hunter I have she is. Good for you to turn your bedroom into a 'home for fallen women' :flrt:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww what cute kittens makes me want another cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done - those last 2 kittens look gorgeous.

Pat yourselves on the back for a good job well done!! :2thumb:

(Bet your house is quiet now :lol2


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gorgeous Kitty's you've done a fantastic job with them. I think I'm in love with Rafa.


----------



## Den (Feb 13, 2007)

Well Done Ian...... Just seen this thread...
Have to say I loved Raph..... Absolutley gorgeous kitten :2thumb:

Makes me broody, Im waiting on my new kitten, still another 6 wks to go LOL

Den


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww i love stories like this. You should be soooooo proud of yourself :no1:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks again guys :blush:
The house does seem very quiet without the little Furballs.
Mums getting used to a bit of peace and quiet too.
All kittens seem to have settled very well into their new homes, which is waht we had hoped for.
Mums off to get 'Done' very soon.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aawwwwwwwwwww we are getting a kitten soon and i can't wait! :mf_dribble:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

peggy is a beautiful looking cat. 

really annoys me that people think they can just abandon cats & let them get on with it. i got my cat at 7 months & he was on the streets as a result of a guy being evicted from his flat. he just decided to leave the kitten behind. he'd not even had his jabs so we had to keep him in for 5 weeks while we got him 'done' & his jabs up to date. he didn't like that after being out 24/7.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Ruth popped round to see some of the Kittens nearly 6 months on
Heres a few pics of the Big fellas


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb: They look great! That red tabby has fabulous patterning!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

That gingery boy is the spitting image of my 'Merry'.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.
peggy the Mum is really filling out now, she was a skinny little thing, but since she was 'done' she's piled on the weight.
And almost oddly she has not made any attempt to go outside ??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> peggy the Mum is really filling out now, she was a skinny little thing, but since she was 'done' she's piled on the weight.
> And almost oddly she has not made any attempt to go outside ??


Wow! not only do you have a cat which looks like one of mine but you have one named the same as one of mine too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> peggy the Mum is really filling out now, she was a skinny little thing, but since she was 'done' she's piled on the weight.
> And almost oddly she has not made any attempt to go outside ??


She knows where she's well off, that's why! :lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww, I have just found this thread! What gorgeous cats! Peggy is beautiful!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I love a happy ending! what gorgeous kitties they all are :flrt:


----------

